# OPPO BDP 93 is coming to Europe



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi
If you haven't heard, and if you live in Europe, the UK especially, it seems that Oppo BDP93 is coming to Europe through the UK market. It will basically be the same player as the american version, but plays region 2 DVDs and zone B blu-rays.
It is called OPPO BDP93EU
Here's the link to OPPO UK:
http://www.oppo-bluray.co.uk/ecommerce/blu-ray-players/BDP-93EU.aspx


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yes that is great news AKE and hopefully the BDP95 will appear seeing that they have all the European connections set up properly now :T


----------

